# Rome 390s



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome binding, but ran into a problem..quickly. I never folded my burton missions down as i didn't really see a point in it. My habit carried over to the 390s, and the highback cracked around halfway into the first day I used them on probably the 15th lift i rode(apparently the bottom of the actual lift can crack it). Not saying the binding isn't made well and I'm definitely not saying that i like the burtons more. Just something I learned and will be getting the highback replaced this week. Otherwise the binding is awesome. Light, soft, pretty much the best binding i rode. Just remember to fold it down on lifts!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

The rome website puts out a reminder on their website to put the highback down because of this issue. It is not only with rome. It can happen to any binding left up


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh really? Wish i saw that lol. Dumb of me


----------

